# Canning Sweet Potatoes,Question?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

In this booklet that came with the All American Canner it says to cook potatoes until tender 20 or 30 miniutes.Pack dry to 1" of jar.Add salt,coverr eith boiling water.1"headspace.Jars must be hot.

Exhaust 10 minutes,then pressure cook for 90min.s.

Dose this mean whole,said nothing about cutting them up?

I have 40lb.s to can.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah, I'd cut them up. Let me see what blue book says if I can find it....

BB says boil until peel comes off them quarter them.

Pack with boiling water or light syrup (assuming water and sugar)

I think cutting first would be easier, let's pots, faster, etc so I think that's what I will do, I think I'll go with what you said. 

Oops edit, I was looking at reg potatoes on time

Pints one hour 5 min, quarts one hour 30 min

BB also says 2 to 3 pounds per quart just to give you a figure


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

DJgang said:


> Yeah, I'd cut them up. Let me see what blue book says if I can find it....
> 
> BB says boil until peel comes off them quarter them.
> 
> ...


 Thanks DJ,so I should cut them up into chunks or quarters?Some are pretty big,maybe cut inot 2 or 3 inch chunks?

I won't start them till later tomorrow afternoon.

I have soem meat in freezer I need room so I'm going to can some beef stew tomorrow ,one canner of 7qt.s.Then sweet potatoes.:flower:


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Yeah I got very big ones too, 2 inch chunks, I'm thinking... Know how you would cut up to cook to make a pie or something? 

Or, I was thinking about cutting the smaller ones into scalloped, so I can bake or broil them.

I'm going to dehyrate some too.


----------

